# SwitchHax - How to get it working



## Larsenv (Jan 5, 2017)

We've finally released SwitchHax.

NOTE: The http://switchhax.com/ website is temporarily down so go here for the official website.

https://rc24.xyz/switchhax/

It can do the following things.

Take dogs out for a walk.
Make breakfast.
Install warez.
Play free games.
Run Windows.
Make your Switch output cool LEDs.
Customize your Switch with themes and badges.
Restore and backup save files.
Play Wii U, Wii, DS and 3DS games.

Here's how to set it up.


Go to a store and ask politely for a Nintendo Switch and buy one.
Go home.
Set it all up how you want it to.
Go to the Internet Browser and load up http://switchhax.com.
Scroll down until you see SwitchHax, then press Hack.
You will see a screen telling you to insert a cartridge. Insert one, and press A.
It will dump the game data from the cartridge to your SD Card.
When it's done it will say "Dumping complete". Take your SD Card out and put it in your computer.
Download SwitchDump from http://github.com/switchhax/SwitchDump/releases.
Drag and drop <name of game>.switch to switchdump.exe.
Wait a little while and it'll extract the whole game.
Open the folder the program made then open "Update".
Create a folder named "install" on the root of your SD Card.
Copy over all of the files in the "Update" folder to the "install" folder.
Download Switch9LoaderHax from http://github.com/switchhax/Switch9LoaderHax/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Download DecryptSwitch from http://github.com/switchhax/DecryptSwitch/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Launch SwitchHax again and you will see a menu. Select DecryptSwitch.
Select SysNAND Backup and it will back up the Switch's NAND to the SD Card.
Select Downgrade and it will downgrade the Switch. Press A to restart.
Go to the Internet Browser and load up http://switchhax.github.io/OTPDumper/otpdump.php.
Press A and it will dump the OTP. Back this up to your computer.
Launch SwitchHax again and select DecryptSwitch.
Select SysNAND Restore and select your NAND Dump. It will restore your Switch's NAND.
Launch SwitchHax again and select Switch9LoaderHax.
Press A to install then HOME to exit.
Take your SD Card out and put it in your computer.
Backup your nand.bin to your computer.
Download SwitchLED from http://github.com/switchhax/SwitchLED/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Download SwitchUselessDumper from http://github.com/switchhax/SwitchUselessDumper/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Download SwitchGames from http://github.com/switchhax/SwitchGames/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Download Switcher from http://github.com/switchhax/Switcher/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Put your SD Card back in the Switch.
Launch SwitchLED and press A to install. It will make your LEDs glow with rainbow colors. Press HOME to exit.
Launch SwitchUselessDumper.
Select Dump Tickets and it will dump all your tickets.
Take your SD Card out and put it in your computer.
Delete "tickets/badticket".
Put your SD Card back in the Switch.
Press HOME to exit.
Launch SwitchGames.
Select Install Free Games and it will install games to your Switch.
Select Install Tickets and it will install tickets for your games to your Switch.
Press HOME to exit.
Launch Switcher.
Press A to install then HOME to exit.
Take your SD Card out and put it in your computer/
Download SwitchSaveFile from http://github.com/switchhax/SwitchSaveFile/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Download SwitchDogWalker from http://github.com/switchhax/SwitchDogWalker/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Download SwitchBreakfastMaker from http://github.com/switchhax/SwitchBreakfastMaker/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Download SwitchWiiU from http://github.com/switchhax/SwitchWiiU/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Download SwitchWii from http://github.com/switchhax/SwitchWii/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Download SwitchDS from http://github.com/switchhax/SwitchDS/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Download Switch3DS from http://github.com/switchhax/Switch3DS/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Download SwitchWindows from http://github.com/switchhax/SwitchWindows/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Download SwitchThemes from http://github.com/switchhax/SwitchThemes/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Download SwitchBadges from http://github.com/switchhax/SwitchBadges/releases and extract that to your SD Card.
Put your SD Card back in your Switch.
Launch SwitchSaveFile.
Select Backup All Save Files and it will backup all your save files. Press HOME to exit.
Launch SwitchDogWalker.
Select Walk Dog. You can come back to SwitchDogWalker any time to walk your dog again. Press HOME to exit.
Launch SwitchBreakfastMaker.
Select Make Breakfast and select the items you want for breakfast. You can come back to SwitchBreakfastMaker any time to make breakfast again. Press HOME to exit.
Launch SwitchWiiU.
Select Install Wii U Games and select the Wii U games you want to play. You can come back to SwitchWiiU any time to add more Wii U games. Press HOME to exit.
Launch SwitchWii.
Select Install Wii Games and select the Wii games you want to play. You can come back to SwitchWii any time to add more Wii games. Press HOME to exit.
Launch SwitchDS.
Select Install DS Games and select the DS games you want to play. You can come back to SwitchDS any time to add more DS games. Press HOME to exit.
Launch Switch3DS.
Select Install 3DS Games and select the 3DS games you want to play. You can come back to Switch3DS any time to add more 3DS games. Press HOME to exit.
Launch SwitchWindows.
Press A to install Windows. You can come back to SwitchWindows any time to use Windows again. Press HOME to exit.
Launch SwitchThemes.
Select Install Themes and select the themes you want to install. You can come back to SwitchThemes any time to install more themes. Press HOME to exit.
Launch SwitchBadges.
Select Install Badges and select the badges you want to install. You can come back to SwitchBadges any time to install more badges. Press HOME to exit.
Congratulations, you have installed SwitchHax.

Please post in this thread any problems you have or anything you would like to say about SwitchHax.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi, I think I bricked 

I couldn't understand this guide so I watched a youtube video from 2014 instead. I got RNX tools working, but it wouldn't play Pokemon Stars - the screen would just go black.

I googled my problem and found a zip folder with some apps in it. I booted a few of them, and they had some warnings I didn't really read. Now my Switch won't start up.

I didn't make a nand backup, can I still hardmod?


----------



## Larsenv (Jan 5, 2017)

You need to download SwitchRepair from http://github.com/switchhax/SwitchRepair/releases and extract that to your SD Card.

Launch that and press A to repair. Press HOME to exit.


----------



## iAqua (Jan 5, 2017)

Jesus you must've spent a while on this.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

Okay I downloaded it, but how do I compile it?

I opened notepad and typed "make" and saved that to the desktop, but nothing happens.


----------



## JackNet GameMods (Jan 5, 2017)

Gonna take me a while because school, but hope it has a secret function that can do all my homework.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

JackNet GameMods said:


> Gonna take me a while because school, but hope it has a secret function that can do all my homework.


I bricked mine, but I'm gonna learn to hardmod it. If you want I can hardmod yours for free after I learn ^u^

PM'd you my address.


----------



## awesomebing1 (Jan 5, 2017)

While using Switcher, I messed up and installed IOS82949 instead of IOS82948, as it said in the README. Now SwitchRepair won't install, and I was too lazy to copy my NAND backup. How can I restore?


----------



## iAqua (Jan 5, 2017)

I accidentally copied my nand backup to my nand partition so when I tried to access it to restore my nand from my nand partition storage partition within the nand partition it wouldn't load.9


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

iAqua said:


> I accidentally copied my nand backup to my nand partition so when I tried to access it to restore my nand from my nand partition storage partition within the nand partition it wouldn't load.9


Found your problem

Select SysNAND Backup and it will back up the Switch's NAND to the *SD Card*.
So do you have a backup of your nand with your nand backup on it? If you have your xorpad you might be able to decrypt it.


----------



## Larsenv (Jan 5, 2017)

Use Switch9.


----------



## Larsenv (Jan 5, 2017)

NOTE: The http://switchhax.com/ website is temporarily down so go here for the official website.

https://rc24.xyz/switchhax/


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

Larsenv said:


> NOTE: The http://switchhax.com/ website is temporarily down so go here for the official website.
> 
> https://riiconnect24.net/switchhax/


But what about vita games?!


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Okay I downloaded it, but how do I compile it?
> 
> I opened notepad and typed "make" and saved that to the desktop, but nothing happens.


You must be louder. Assert your dominance over your OS. "MAKE".


----------



## Larsenv (Jan 5, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> You must be louder. Assert your dominance over your OS. "MAKE".



Please install Cygwin if you're on Windows.


----------



## Dysproh (Jan 25, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Hi, I think I bricked
> 
> I couldn't understand this guide so I watched a youtube video from 2014 instead. I got RNX tools working, but it wouldn't play Pokemon Stars - the screen would just go black.
> 
> ...


Yeah, just open it up and comnect the electrical contacts to a potato with steel wire. This should allow you to boot into Paperweight mode, meaning you can use the paperweight function.


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 1, 2017)

Help. Instructions unclear, got dick stuck in toaster.


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Oct 1, 2017)

LOL that necrobump


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 1, 2017)

Can't wait to pirate all 4 games worth playing! Oops, I can already play half of them on the Wii U without even trying!


----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)

can i use this to get a free nintendo switch?


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 1, 2017)

Larsenv said:


> Select Downgrade and it will downgrade the Switch. Press A to restart.


Hi i bricked at this step because when i downgraded the efuseworkaroundhax™ did not trigger and now i can't boot. help. The efuse is blown and the exploit did not trigger pls help or i sue


----------

